
US denies liability after boy is sprayed by its cyanide trap - tomohawk
https://www.idahostatesman.com/latest-news/article217151810.html
======
samstave
Animals cant read. Why then would they not put a flag/sign near the trap
telling humans that a trap was there and to be wary?

Ostensibly they would not do so to prevent people from stealing them?

Well, if they want "security through obscurity" for not lableing the fact that
a lethal trap is placed there, then they should be liable...

Further, especially liable if the ranger confirms he placed the trap in error.

How do you place one of these in error? Also, should there be a means for
citizens to be alerted that they are/will/were placed in some particular area?

